# Featherbed Railroad



## PetalumaLoco (Jan 25, 2009)

Picked up the Feb issue of Trains magazine and spotted an ad for the Featherbed Railroad Bed and Breakfast Resort, at the north end of Clear Lake in California. Each of the nine cabooses is redecorated in a different theme. Some even have a Jacuzzi. Rates are B&B reasonable too. We might try this out this spring.

www.featherbedrailroad.com


----------



## sky12065 (Jan 26, 2009)

PetalumaLoco said:


> Picked up the Feb issue of Trains magazine and spotted an ad for the Featherbed Railroad Bed and Breakfast Resort, at the north end of Clear Lake in California. Each of the nine cabooses is redecorated in a different theme. Some even have a Jacuzzi. Rates are B&B reasonable too. We might try this out this spring.
> www.featherbedrailroad.com


Wow! What a concept! Looks like you'll have a great time if you do go!

It reminds me of a restaurant made up of cabooses or RR cars going back several years ago that was about 15 minutes from my home. IIRC the consist was about 3 or 4 units that were placed in a pinwheel or starburst configuration around a central point or main entrance. We only ate there once, the food was good but we got no where fast... like some real trains at times today! :lol:


----------



## PetalumaLoco (Jan 26, 2009)

sky12065 said:


> PetalumaLoco said:
> 
> 
> > Picked up the Feb issue of Trains magazine and spotted an ad for the Featherbed Railroad Bed and Breakfast Resort, at the north end of Clear Lake in California. Each of the nine cabooses is redecorated in a different theme. Some even have a Jacuzzi. Rates are B&B reasonable too. We might try this out this spring.
> ...


I think there was a restaurant in Berkeley Cal that had a couple of boxcars incorporated into it.


----------



## MrFSS (Jan 26, 2009)

Caboose Motel near Strasbourg, PA and the PRR Museum.


----------



## sky12065 (Jan 26, 2009)

MrFSS said:


> Caboose Motel near Strasbourg, PA and the PRR Museum.


Itsn't that a painting by the famous French artist Tooloose Caboose?


----------



## Rumpled (Jan 26, 2009)

The big McDonald's in Barstow is a train themed one. I think most of the seating areas are in old railcars, or at least made to look it.

The Depot Restaurant (if that's still it's name) in San Juan Capistrano is a bunch of old railcars, right at the train station.


----------



## Alice (Jan 26, 2009)

Similar concept in Dunsmuir CA, which is also a great train-watching town and has the best water in the world (according to them). Wild (non-hatchery) trout in the headwaters of the Sacramento river, too, for you fly fishers. The town hosts a rail festival every fall. This event may end or have ended on account of the usual financial and liability issues but is worth going for the turntable should they host it with trains again. UP owns the tracks and so their steam equipment stops for a few hours whenever they are out and about this direction. Dunsmuir is one of those many nearly dead small towns we have in rural northern CA. Rail Road Park Resort


----------

